# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Colouring cement pavers - possible?

## skidave

Hi all, 
Just wondering if it is at all possible to change the colour of cement pavers. Mine are a cream kind of colour, and I'd like to change them to grey if possible. They're 400mm square. 
Cheers!

----------


## skidave

No takers?

----------


## kws77

Hi Skidave,  I've posted a similar question on here in the past if you want to search for it.  There's not alot of options with probably the quickest and easiest is to use paving paint.  I've also come across a couple of cova-crete companies saying that they can apply over pavers.  Some of the "after" pictures look quite good.  I've recently emailed a company here in Brisbane but didn't get any response.  If you want a diy solution then I'd say the paving paint is the way to go.  I've also heard you can dye the pavers if they haven't been sealed but I haven't enquired much about it.  I think I'll go with the paving paint option and see how it goes when I get around to it.  Hope it helps.

----------


## gpkennedy

I brushed in a mixture of cement powder with added powder stain. I used some Aquahere (sp?) in the mix and brushed with a broom.  My pavers were not mirror smooth like vibrated concrete and were sligltly porous (sp?). I dampened them first.

----------

